# Colored floods?



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

well so far I am yet to find any colored bulbs. my home depot i think was selling some regular sized colored bulbs for 6 dollars each. im not paying that much. Does walmart or any where else sell these...? lowes maybe? 

would i be able to use a few regular sized 60 watt bulbs to light stuff up ot would it not be enough light?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hate to say it but later in september, when the coughcoughCHRISTMASSTUFFcoughcough comes out, there should be plenty of flood lites to be found


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmk. thanks. so they should be easy to find soon?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yes Walmart does carry coloured floods. Home Depot stopped a couple of years ago. 

Check out your local reuse or Habitat for Humanity stores too. I got 8 coloured floods for 25 to .50 cents each....


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Not sure if you have a Menard's in your area....but that's a good place to look, too.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Dollar store 
dollar general


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yes, we got ours at menards for under two bucks a piece...


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Menards has 4 colors at about $2 or $3 a piece.


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

got mine yesterday at walmart. 2 blue and 1 green cheaper than Lowes.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah, walmart has blue green and red, iirc they're about 4 bucks each. I should check over at the dollar general.. I need a couple more.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i know for a fact ace hardware has them......do you have a local ace hardware near you?


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Actually, I don't think all Home Depots stopped carrying them. Just some. I picked some up last month at one of the local Home Depots. The closest one to me usually has one or two colors. This is the 100W outdoor flood bulbs. They appear to have stopped carrying the 50W indoor colored floods recently though. At least all the ones I've checked.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Can you all advise me on what light fixture/system to use for the bulbs? On the cheap of course! What does everyone use?
Thanks much


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

well im gonna get some on light bulb emporium.com, they have 60 watt floods so i can use the black lamps i have to put them out....and I have one of the portable flood light things too. Im gonna get 2 bright ones that will fit into a light fixture outside my house that lights up the driveway at night, Im gonna get some reglar 60 watt ones too for the front door lights....


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey DoD,

I wondered the same thing until I walked into Lowes/Home Depot and saw $5 flood light stakes.

They are sockets and cords attached to stakes that you just stick into the ground.

5 bucks each.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Yess. Edwood that is exactly what I need and the right price. Yay, Thanks


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

if only my home depot sold those..........my hd must be one of the worst in the country.....doesnt even sell 1x2s


----------

